# Driving a moped for postmates&DoorDash



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Welp after quitting uber and Lyft and working other low paying boring af fast food jobs. I'm looking to get back into the gig economy game. In hind sight Uber and Lyft actually were cool af jobs, Iv been working at multiple fast food places and they all basically suck. They require 10times the level of effort for basically a dollar more pay sometimes the same pay. Plus them fast food job boring as hell. Frying chicken, taking customers orders, dealing with Rachet employees who are Ex cons. But here's the big thing I hated about low skilled low pay fast food jobs..Iv worked 3 since quitting uber. The lack of flexibility. Uber just too nice having flexibility and not having to be bossed around by Someone or told to pick up the slack etc etc. in hind site I was *****ing about uber and didn't know how good I had it. Trust me it's the best outa low wage low skilled work. What I would do to be cruising in my beat up swag wagon being able to put in 60-70hrs and pull in a big paycheck. Now I'm stuck earning a fixed amount. About 520 every two weeks. I wish I had uber to boost my broke as income up so I could get outa having like 20bucks in my bank account. Everyone I worked with at them fast food jobs had less then $60 in they account some just had they change in their pocket. Supporting family's and sht for broke as wages, it's a dam shame.

Anyways, ima be moving out to the bay, SF BICh!! Where things expensive af..but ima try to get my broke as a moped and do them delivery apps and then maybe do Lyft when they bring that hertz rent program out there. Can you do postmates&DoorDash on a moped?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Welp after quitting uber and Lyft and working other low paying boring af fast food jobs. I'm looking to get back into the gig economy game. In hind sight Uber and Lyft actually were cool af jobs, Iv been working at multiple fast food places and they all basically suck. They require 10times the level of effort for basically a dollar more pay sometimes the same pay. Plus them fast food job boring as hell. Frying chicken, taking customers orders, dealing with Rachet employees who are Ex cons. But here's the big thing I hated about low skilled low pay fast food jobs..Iv worked 3 since quitting uber. The lack of flexibility. Uber just too nice having flexibility and not having to be bossed around by Someone or told to pick up the slack etc etc. in hind site I was *****ing about uber and didn't know how good I had it. Trust me it's the best outa low wage low skilled work. What I would do to be cruising in my beat up swag wagon being able to put in 60-70hrs and pull in a big paycheck. Now I'm stuck earning a fixed amount. About 520 every two weeks. I wish I had uber to boost my broke as income up so I could get outa having like 20bucks in my bank account. Everyone I worked with at them fast food jobs had less then $60 in they account some just had they change in their pocket. Supporting family's and sht for broke as wages, it's a dam shame.
> 
> Anyways, ima be moving out to the bay, SF BICh!! Where things expensive af..but ima try to get my broke as a moped and do them delivery apps and then maybe do Lyft when they bring that hertz rent program out there. Can you do postmates&DoorDash on a moped?


Not sure do you know if you can do flex on anything other than uber if so flex does not look to bad if you drive full time


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

So imagine this scenario - I buy 20 pizzas for $240 and need it delivered 10 miles away from the restaurant location. How will you carry this on your moped?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I deliver regularly on postmates with my Vectrix VX-1 which is a fully electric scooter. If you tell your postmates manager that you are on a motorcycle/scooter they will adjust your account to limit your delivery area so you don't get requests too far away and so that you don't get large orders (like 20 pizzas) or grocery orders. I use this quite a bit when both of my cars are rented out on Turo and it works quite well. I earn more on average per hour than Uber/Lyft and have almost zero expenses.

Here is my scooter: http://www.pluginamerica.org/vehicles/vectrix-vx-1


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

RobGM84 - do you use the hotbag? How do you attach the hotbag to the scooter?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> RobGM84 - do you use the hotbag? How do you attach the hotbag to the scooter?


not really. there is a large helmet compartment under the back seat on the scooter. I usually store food there. Occasionally I have a larger order (for instance a Pizza) and i just strap that on top with a bungee net. I would use the hotbag but i always forget to bring it.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the great info


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> So imagine this scenario - I buy 20 pizzas for $240 and need it delivered 10 miles away from the restaurant location. How will you carry this on your moped?


Decline the order, how else..lol


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Welp after quitting uber and Lyft and working other low paying boring af fast food jobs. I'm looking to get back into the gig economy game. In hind sight Uber and Lyft actually were cool af jobs, Iv been working at multiple fast food places and they all basically suck. They require 10times the level of effort for basically a dollar more pay sometimes the same pay. Plus them fast food job boring as hell. Frying chicken, taking customers orders, dealing with Rachet employees who are Ex cons. But here's the big thing I hated about low skilled low pay fast food jobs..Iv worked 3 since quitting uber. The lack of flexibility. Uber just too nice having flexibility and not having to be bossed around by Someone or told to pick up the slack etc etc. in hind site I was *****ing about uber and didn't know how good I had it. Trust me it's the best outa low wage low skilled work. What I would do to be cruising in my beat up swag wagon being able to put in 60-70hrs and pull in a big paycheck. Now I'm stuck earning a fixed amount. About 520 every two weeks. I wish I had uber to boost my broke as income up so I could get outa having like 20bucks in my bank account. Everyone I worked with at them fast food jobs had less then $60 in they account some just had they change in their pocket. Supporting family's and sht for broke as wages, it's a dam shame.
> 
> Anyways, ima be moving out to the bay, SF BICh!! Where things expensive af..but ima try to get my broke as a moped and do them delivery apps and then maybe do Lyft when they bring that hertz rent program out there. Can you do postmates&DoorDash on a moped?


sounds like the most fun job ever!!! Till people yell at you, throw things at you, cut you off for being slow, rainy days....It had better pay well. 520 EVERY 2 weeks blows goats. You could work a call center and make about 12 per hour. Goodwill starts at 11 near you, not glamorous but you can escape the money trap and have room to maneuver with just a little more scratch it seems...do what ever you can to get out of the top ramen blues brother your not alone.


----------

